# Where oh where ...???



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Bognormike posted this:
_There is a discussion on the mhf rally group site about the possible changes to name & constitution ; rally group members are invited to contribute
http://www.mhfrallygroup.co.uk

And go to the 2017 agm folder_

It's very well hidden ...tried to search but the search isn't working

so wth is it? :frown2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

In the forum Annual General Meetings, subforum AGM 2017


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> In the forum Annual General Meetings, subforum AGM 2017


Care to post a direct link? Having followed the link above IT ISN'T THERE, just in case that isn't clear enough

IT ISN'T THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Here

http://mhfrallygroup.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?tid=92


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Help, I'm experiencing Ground Hog Day.... here AND on Help (!)

_You do not have permission to access this page. This could be because of one of the following reasons:
Your account has either been suspended or you have been banned from accessing this resource.
You do not have permission to access this page. Are you trying to access administrative pages or a resource that you shouldn't be? Check in the forum rules that you are allowed to perform this action.
Your account may still be awaiting activation or moderation. (Resend Activation Code)
You have accessed this page directly rather than using appropriate forms or link._


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

1dr said:


> Help, I'm experiencing Ground Hog Day.... here AND on Help (!)
> 
> _You do not have permission to access this page. This could be because of one of the following reasons:
> Your account has either been suspended or you have been banned from accessing this resource.
> ...


 I have the same problem, I dont think its worth the hassle.
Peter.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

waspes said:


> I have the same problem, I dont think its worth the hassle.
> Peter.


Me too. The link wants me to log in even though I am already logged in!!!!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

You can put the fire out now, my toast is done ....

On board and can see everything


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It looks like some permissions were not set to access the rally pages, should all be ok now


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not OK for me.

I've reset my password 3 times and still can't get in. It may be to do with being on the phone, but the captcha (or whatever it's called) doesn't appear till I've done the 1st submit, then even when I repaste the password and do the captcha it still tells me there's a problem.

As someone said, not worth the hassle.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Still cant log in, it keeps telling me that my e mail is not valid ?

Peter.


----------

